# Why No PPV In March 2022? Does WWE Think They Would Struggle Selling Tixs?



## Erik.

They have no PPVs scheduled for August or December either.


----------



## njcam

Erik. said:


> They have no PPVs scheduled for August or December either.


I believe that's a serious concern... when you have in the past had a PPV every month, and fans buy it and 'dial-in' to the watch the PPV every month, once it's not there you risk losing your audience. You continually have to feed the machine, or you lose it.


----------



## Jbardo37

It’s the right move, having 2 ppvs between The rumble and Wrestlemania was utterly ridiculous.


----------



## TKOW

Erik. said:


> They have no PPVs scheduled for August or December either.


December isn't surprising but when the hell is SummerSlam?


----------



## Chelsea

TKOW said:


> December isn't surprising but when the hell is SummerSlam?


July 30


----------



## december_blue

They did two PPVs in January. So I don't see them taking March off as a huge issue, especially in the lead-up to Mania. 



njcam said:


> I believe that's a serious concern... when you have in the past had a PPV every month, and fans buy it and 'dial-in' to the watch the PPV every month, once it's not there you risk losing your audience. You continually have to feed the machine, or you lose it.


There's no August PPV because they have two scheduled for July. Money in the Bank on July 2nd and SummerSlam on July 30th.


----------



## LVGout

Erik. said:


> They have no PPVs scheduled for August or December either.


there's suppose to be a ppv/special in the UK in August and Day 1 is kind of the December PPV.


----------



## Freelancer

They had to many as it is, so I dont see a problem. Some of the PPV's are just like watching RAW anyways.


----------



## Prosper

This is a good thing. There's no reason to build to Fastlane when you have Mania around the corner. Just build towards Mania.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

build up to wrestlemania, that could be a reason, there is a sh*tload of other possibilities out there but that one is the first one i can think of


----------



## keithf40

I'd say March madness plays somewhat of a role in it too. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

keithf40 said:


> I'd say March madness plays somewhat of a role in it too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


my birthday is during march madness and i dont go mad over it, basketball is just not for me


----------



## OozingMachismo

BobbyStafford said:


> I didn't know about this before. I also want to know why no PPV in match 2022 and thanks to you guys for letting me know this. I would also like to help you guys by sharing the https://writinguniverse.com/free-essay-examples/social-contract / website link with you in which you can find a lot of essay examples for free.


lol this some advanced botting


----------

